# Learning to swim as an adult



## GlamorganGuy (12 Aug 2022)

OK, so this couldn't be further away from cycling-related matters, but I'm going to jump in anyway, for want of a better place to ask the question...

Has anyone learned to swim as an adult? 

I was never taught properly and have avoided water all my life. Frankly, I'm scared of it. The rest of my family loves swimming, especially in the sea and rivers. but I am never able to join them. I would like to change this about myself, and hopefully lose my fear of water, which I think comes from knowing that I might not be able to save myself if I fell in.

I'm embarrassed about my inability to swim but I know there are classes for adult learners. Has anyone had swim-teaching as an adult, and has it been successful?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2022)

Your biggest fear is “I can't touch the bottom”, even a lot of swimmers have the same fear at times, more so in rivers than at sea. Go to a swimming pool and book some lessons and your all in the same boat from the start, just thought another fear is having your face under water and the dreaded one is learning to breath while swimming I think that is the hardest to learn as it is all down to timing. Good luck and remember don't give up it takes time.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2022)

Loads of places do adult lessons, just get googling. I was quite poor at swimming as a kid, although never scared - I would gladly do a length under water - but I'm naturally not buoyant in a pool, but fine in sea water. My technique improved a lot watching / listening to my kids being taught.

Anyway back to the point - just crack on with it. other adults at the lessons will all be in the same boat.


----------



## presta (12 Aug 2022)

Been there, done that. When I was a kid I was frog-marched to a freezing cold lido by parents who couldn't swim, so needless to say, I ended my childhood unable to swim either. It was the sight of others having fun and the desire to try canoeing that motivated me at the age of 25. Obviously the help and advice you need will likely depend on your own particular bogey men, but here's what I've learnt:

Re: water on your face, you can keep your head out of the water ok doing breast stroke, but I knackered my knees in no time doing that, it was the twist on the joint as you kick that did it. If you're forced to progress to front crawl like I was, you'll never make a good swimmer if you don't like your face in the water, because lifting your head makes your legs sink and drag in the water. Swimming like that is _utterly exhausting!_

You can get nose clips, but my tip is to close your airway in your throat. Think of clearing your throat: _ahem_, well now do the ah without the hem, so that your throat is shut. Like this, you can move your chest and upper body freely whilst keeping the air in your nostrils (and hence the water) completely still. You may find goggles help if the chlorine makes your eyes sore, but I didn't, in fact the clear view to the bottom of the pool made me feel like I was falling out of a plane, and I kept losing my balance. (I could probably have got used to them, but I only tried a couple of lengths with a borrowed pair.)

Some will tell you to breathe out slowly whilst your face is in the water, but I never do. Not only are you throwing away oxygen, but you're also losing buoyancy, and an explosive exhale as you come up for air helps to clear the drips off your face so you don't inhale them and splutter.

Re: the actual swimming part, I spent quite some time getting nowhere before I realised that my own bugbear was starting and stopping confidently, not the actual swimming. I couldn't take my feet off the bottom and get my body from vertical to horizontal in the water without losing control of my movements. Stopping was the same but more so, if I needed to stop in a hurry I just couldn't get my feet back on the bottom safely.

The answer was to swallow my pride and go in the baby pool to practice, where the water was shallow enough to reach the bottom with my fingertips. I repeatedly pushed off the side, glided, and then practiced rotating myself in the water in complete safety, so that I quickly got the hang of how to rotate myself in all 3 axes at will. In fact, having got back in the big pool, I discovered that the need to curl my legs up in the small pool was actually a big advantage in any water because your body will roll much easier and faster when it's in a ball than stretched out straight. If you want to change your attitude in the water easily, bring your legs up toward your chest, rotate, then straighten them again.

Once I could start and stop confidently, I went back in the big pool and just swam, it didn't seem to need any learning after that.

Floating: it's easy to say when you're not in a panic, but know that if you keep your lungs full of air, you _*will *_float even if you keep still. There's just enough buoyancy to keep your face above water with your head tilted back, _but not if you try to lift your arms out of the water_. You'll sink without the air in your lungs, so to breathe, exhale and inhale quickly, then hold it.

Treading water: despite the name, it's far less effort to use your arms. Vertical in the water, hold your arms horizontal on the surface, and sweep them forwards and backwards whilst tilting your hands like the pitch on propeller blades, it's so effortless you should be able to keep it up for hours. (For your survival certificates you have to tread water with your legs whilst waving your arms in the air, and that's exhausting!)


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Aug 2022)

I was useless at swimming until I had free use of pool everyday at university. I taught myself to swim. Other people had tried to teach me how to use arms and legs but they key is using your lungs and controlling water and air going in your mouth and nose. I would start at the shallow end, just learning how to let air but not water in and out.

Floating and boyancy depend on controlling the air in your lungs.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Aug 2022)

I never learned to swim, as a child. When I had children, I decided I just had to learn. The PTA at the school my children attended organised lessons for adults like me (I wasn't the only one!). The lessons were held by the children swimming teacher, in the school swimming pool. Quite amusing to see a group of twenty-somethings with arm-bands etc. But, it worked, I can swim, not brilliantly, but, I can do it.

That was 50 years ago!, I still see one of my fellow learners, from time to time, in the local pub. A 6'6" strapping fellow, but, he had the arm bands on, like the rest of us, and, he did learn.

Good luck!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Aug 2022)

I haven't learned to swim as an adult but I have learned other things. I think the most important thing is that you *want* to learn.

I'm sure the teacher at an adult class is well equipped to help you reach that goal but group lessons or even one on one are not for everybody. If you turn out to be one of those try not to be disheartened, just look for another way. Keep telling yourself that you *want* to do this, that you *can* do this and reward yourself for every bit of progress.

When I was younger I could swim but an overprotective sibling banned me from the deep end of the local pool. They had built it up to be a terrifying experience. One evening another guy in the pool asked me why I wasn't swimming lengths like him. When I told him why he lifted me up, carried me to the deep end and threw me in. "Swim", says he and I did! 

Not recommending that process for everybody but sometimes our heads can hold us back. 

The very best of luck to you.


----------



## keithmac (12 Aug 2022)

I leant to swim a few years back (39 years old!), did it for my children really so we could all enjoy the pool on holiday.

Amazing how many people came up to me after a lesson and said either well done, or they haven't got the courage to try. Hopefully talked a few round into having a go.

A girl in my year at Secondary School has just recently leaned to swim as well.

Give it a go, you won't regret it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Aug 2022)

GlamorganGuy said:


> OK, so this couldn't be further away from cycling-related matters, but I'm going to jump in anyway, for want of a better place to ask the question...
> 
> Has anyone learned to swim as an adult?
> 
> ...



Yes although a few years ago. I was already a good swimmer having once been a triathlete and a lifeguard but had no clue how to actually do any of the strokes. It was 4 sessions over 4 weeks I think and mostly done in the "baby" pool with noodles and floats etc

Honestly, everyone else in the class is in the same or similar position as you, pull your speedos on and go for it


----------



## GlamorganGuy (12 Aug 2022)

presta said:


> Been there, done that. When I was a kid I was frog-marched to a freezing cold lido by parents who couldn't swim, so needless to say, I ended my childhood unable to swim either. It was the sight of others having fun and the desire to try canoeing that motivated me at the age of 25. Obviously the help and advice you need will likely depend on your own particular bogey men, but here's what I've learnt:
> 
> Re: water on your face, you can keep your head out of the water ok doing breast stroke, but I knackered my knees in no time doing that, it was the twist on the joint as you kick that did it. If you're forced to progress to front crawl like I was, you'll never make a good swimmer if you don't like your face in the water, because lifting your head makes your legs sink and drag in the water. Swimming like that is _utterly exhausting!_
> 
> ...



Thanks! I really appreciate this. It sounds pretty daunting to be honest, even reading about issues like stopping and controlling movement in the water, my heart is hammering, but I am determined to overcome my fear and get on with doing what I want to do - which is swim!


----------



## Salad Dodger (12 Aug 2022)

I didn't learn to swim as a kid, and dreaded it when we had swimming in P.E. ( The school had its own pool but only really in Summer term).

I avoided anything to do with swimming as a youth.

I was in my mid 20's when our daughter was born, and she took to swimming as a toddler. So, I figured I ought to learn to swim, if I was going to be able to have fun in the water with her as she grew up.

So, we would take daughter swimming, and my wife would stay with her whilst I took myself off and spent a few minutes holding onto the side and kicking my feet. Then, equipped with a nose clip and goggles, practiced dunking my head under until it stopped being completely terrifying.

Then I progressed to launching myself towards the edge of the pool from a few feet away, and including a few rudimentary strokes to propel myself to the "safety" of the edge.

Eventually, I found I was swimming! Then it was just a case of gradually increasing the distance, and being comfortable to have my face in the water, albeit still with goggles and nose clip.

All the effort paid off, because by the time daughter was about 7, I started kayaking with a local club, and ended up being a trained instructor.

I guess learning to swim is a bit like learning to ride a bike. Lots of short "failures" where you slightly scare yourself, and then one day everything just falls into place, and you are on your way.


----------



## simongt (12 Aug 2022)

Odd thing is that I've been able to swim reasonably well as long as I can recall; I'm now 69, but I have absolutely no recollection of who taught me to swim - ! My mum was a non swimmer, but my dad was pretty good, as were my elder bro and sister. 
When I was doing my basic training, the Sergeant instructor lined us all up along the side of the pool and shouted ' Right, everyone ten widths as fast as you can - !', with no enquiry of who could swim or not before he barked the command. Interesting results - !


----------



## keithmac (12 Aug 2022)

I couldn't get on with nose clips at all, made it worse for me if anything.

A good instructor will take you at your own pace, I did 12 lessons iirc and went from complete none swimmer to 2 lengths or more quite easily by the end of it.


----------



## annedonnelly (12 Aug 2022)

One thing to watch out for at adult classes is where the other students don't want to progress. I went to classes at a local school to try to become a stronger swimmer. It turned out most of the others had been going for years and had no intention of getting out of their depth. The instructor wasn't able to let me go into the deep end as she had to keep an eye on the whole group. The last of my booked session was cancelled because of bad weather and I never went back.

So don't get yourself stuck in that sort of group.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (12 Aug 2022)

Salad Dodger said:


> I didn't learn to swim as a kid, and dreaded it when we had swimming in P.E. ( The school had its own pool but only really in Summer term).
> 
> I avoided anything to do with swimming as a youth.
> 
> ...



Really appreciate this, gives me a lot of hope.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Aug 2022)

A long time ago I took lessons to learn how to do front crawl. I could swim, but not very well. The instructor was very patient but I never "got it". 

Then I wrecked my knee and my surgeon told me on no account ever to do breast stroke - which is the only stroke I ever learned - because of the rotational stresses on the knee. After my operations I spent a lot of time in the pool doing rehab stuff - mainly front crawl leg action but without the arm stuff that I never learned. Once that was over I've not been swimming since.

But anyway, that doesn't answer the OP. I have had swimming lessons as an adult, and the instructor was very nice and patient. But I was a bit useless. So I would say go for it. You may enjoy it.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Aug 2022)

GlamorganGuy said:


> OK, so this couldn't be further away from cycling-related matters, but I'm going to jump in anyway, for want of a better place to ask the question...
> 
> Has anyone learned to swim as an adult?
> 
> ...



Yes. I mean I learned to swim at school - a width or two and then left it a few decades with no more than splashing. 

Then I thought I should sign up for an ironman triathlon so I had to learn properly. The local Tri club had good beginner sessions so that made a huge difference. 

I'm not a brilliant swimmer but I can do a couple of miles crawl without needing a breather. 

I'd definitely go for it.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (13 Aug 2022)

I’ve never been fearful of water and had swimming lessons as a kid but to no avail. No matter what I do I simply can’t propel myself forward.

Having added running to my repertoire several years ago I have done a few duathlons and if would be nice to add swimming to make up the triathlon. I went to a number of adult swim classes before lockdown but the sa problem persists. Despite video analysis there is nothing obvious I seem to be going wrong to I guess it just isn’t for me.


----------



## gzoom (21 Aug 2022)

keithmac said:


> I leant to swim a few years back (39 years old!), did it for my children really so we could all enjoy the pool on holiday. it.



I learnt to swim at 32 for the same reason. I set my self a target of doing a half Triathlon as a motivation factor

I went to the local council run adult swimming class, it took me about 6 months to go from not been able to put my head in water to doing my first 25 meter length.

It took ALOT of hard work, apart from the lessons, I would go to the local pool and embarrass my self by trying to 'swim' making loads of splashes and getting no where!!!

The effort and hardwork was 100% worth it, I even managed to NOT finish last in the swim leg of the half Triathlon .







A few years on, am now really proud to say my daughter at aged 6 is 100% comfortable in water. Can do 10 meter with ease, and loves water. Am trying to persuade my wife to learn as well, but she isn't having it .

Overall, as others have said. It's not easy, it does require hard work and perseverance, but its 100% worthwhile. It's hard to imagine missing out on not been able to swim these days, it really is one of the most 'fun', unique and relaxing experiences in life.


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Aug 2022)

I take my eldest to swimming lessons once a week, they way they taught the basics was brilliant, each element of a stroke was broken down into stages.

For example; 

1. To learn how to kick, they hold a float with theirs arms outstretched and then kick their legs making sure to point their toes,
2. To learn how to do over arm front crawl they hold the float with one arm and swim with the other arm but don’t kick their legs. 
3. Then they practice alternating hands before progressing into the final stage where everything is compounded and tried together.

Because they learnt the technique and put it all together the kids just glide through the water. My eldest is at the point now where he can alternate between all the strokes and swim lengths for a full 30mins, some lessons now focus on spinning in the water and diving in etc, he is better than me!!!!


----------



## cougie uk (21 Aug 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> I’ve never been fearful of water and had swimming lessons as a kid but to no avail. No matter what I do I simply can’t propel myself forward.
> 
> Having added running to my repertoire several years ago I have done a few duathlons and if would be nice to add swimming to make up the triathlon. I went to a number of adult swim classes before lockdown but the sa problem persists. Despite video analysis there is nothing obvious I seem to be going wrong to I guess it just isn’t for me.



I've seen people not bending their ankles whilst trying to swim and actually going backwards. 
There must be a reason for your issues.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (21 Aug 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I've seen people not bending their ankles whilst trying to swim and actually going backwards.
> There must be a reason for your issues.



I’m sure there is. Unfortunately the cause has not yet been identified.


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2022)

Yes I started aged 21,after my mates held me under the water about 14 years old i never went near a swimming baths.But at 21 I took myself down to a pool under supervision of Leeds city council.Free lessons.I took to the breast stroke straight away.I stayed behind after lessons and joined the public sessions,I looked so good one girl asked me to teach her.I was so bloody shy I said no,missed out on some dates maybe.Anyway now aged 72 I can have fun when on holiday in the pool,I also swim in the sea,but across the beach not out away from it,I want to know I can touch down when needed.I am so pleased I got over my fear.


----------



## presta (21 Aug 2022)

I just thought I'd mention unlearning to swim. After about 5 years of swimming up to 5 days a week I had to give it up when it caused ear trouble, and never swam for decades after that. Then about 5 years ago I decided to give it a try again, and see if I could tolerate just one shortish session a week.

Anyhow, I went down the pool, got changed, then walked up to the deep end and jumped straight in just as I always used to (I can't stand the "ooh, ahh, eee" as the cold water creeps up your legs descending the steps). It never occurred to me that I wasn't still a competent swimmer, so I went straight to the bottom, and I thought I wasn't going to come back up again for a moment! After frantically clawing my way to the surface and grabbing the handrail, I swam awkwardly back to the shallow end. 

It took a session or two before I was able to move effortlessly in the water again at will, then within a year or so my ear started playing up, so I quit all over again.



postman said:


> I took myself down to a pool under supervision of Leeds city council.


Have you been in the Grade II listed Edwardian bath house at Bramley? I went in there back in the days when my cousin used to live in Calverley Lane almost opposite the bath, but that was when I couldn't swim.


----------



## Gwylan (21 Aug 2022)

Learned as a teenager because it was required as part of an entry test. Just pig headedness and the captain of swimming being a chum.
Met the standard, just. 
Never the strongest or most enthusiastic swimmer.
Swimming for me is about survival. 
Staying dry and out of the water are my prime objectives.

Have never enjoyed wading ashore and spending the rest of the trip drying off. 

But it is good to know that if necessary I could in the past float about for an hour or doggy paddle to the shore or a pick up. Now the cold water would finish me very quickly.

Decide why you want to do it and go for it


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2022)

My baths were Union Street ,John Lewis store sits about on the same site nearly,and Meanwood Road long gone.But I learned to swim at the International pool which was short of a couple of inches if my memory is correct.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (23 Aug 2022)

gzoom said:


> I learnt to swim at 32 for the same reason. I set my self a target of doing a half Triathlon as a motivation factor
> 
> I went to the local council run adult swimming class, it took me about 6 months to go from not been able to put my head in water to doing my first 25 meter length.
> 
> ...



Amazing story and so inspiring, congratulations and thanks v much for sharing!


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Aug 2022)

GlamorganGuy said:


> OK, so this couldn't be further away from cycling-related matters, but I'm going to jump in anyway, for want of a better place to ask the question...
> 
> Has anyone learned to swim as an adult?
> 
> ...



I didn't learn to swim until I was in my 20s. My mother had been an excellent swimmer - she had swum for Manchester Schools as a girl in the 1920s - and was SO disappointed that I did not 'take' to it. I had lessons with school, my parents paid for me to have private lessons, I was never actually scared of the water BUT I never learnt to swim and gave up trying at the age of around 14/15. 
A combination of circumstances when I was in my early/mid 20s impelled me to 'try again'. I was working in a hospital which had an indoor heated pool available in the staff sports and social club, I was on-call for the long Easter weekend and I was planning to go out to work in the Middle East the next year. I had also found a book in the local library that assured readers that if they followed the instructions in it , they WOULD learn how to swim. It was mainly about breathing. I put the book, open at the appropriate page, in two sealed plastic bags and set off to the pool. 

I will never forget discovering that I could swim. It was Good Friday and it was snowing outside but the pool had an all-over glass cover like a geodesic dome. Big flakes were coming lazily down as I actually swam - following the book's instructions - across half the breadth of the pool.

Although my previous lessons and teachers had taught me what to do with my arms and legs, none of them had spoken of controlling my breathing and - even more importantly for someone with pathological myopia - I had always been forced to remove my glasses before getting in the water. With eyesight of minus dioptres in double figures, only by wearing my specs in the water could I see where I was in the bloomin' pool! 

By the end of the Easter weekend I was confidently swimming lengths in the small pool and I just regret that I was never competently taught as a youngster. I have long since forgotten the name of the book which enabled me to learn to swim; I would have liked to have written to the author to thank him or her.


----------



## Gwylan (23 Aug 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I didn't learn to swim until I was in my 20s. My mother had been an excellent swimmer - she had swum for Manchester Schools as a girl in the 1920s - and was SO disappointed that I did not 'take' to it. I had lessons with school, my parents paid for me to have private lessons, I was never actually scared of the water BUT I never learnt to swim and gave up trying at the age of around 14/15.
> A combination of circumstances when I was in my early/mid 20s impelled me to 'try again'. I was working in a hospital which had an indoor heated pool available in the staff sports and social club, I was on-call for the long Easter weekend and I was planning to go out to work in the Middle East the next year. I had also found a book in the local library that assured readers that if they followed the instructions in it , they WOULD learn how to swim. It was mainly about breathing. I put the book, open at the appropriate page, in two sealed plastic bags and set off to the pool.
> 
> I will never forget discovering that I could swim. It was Good Friday and it was snowing outside but the pool had an all-over glass cover like a geodesic dome. Big flakes were coming lazily down as I actually swam - following the book's instructions - across half the breadth of the pool.
> ...



Wonderful


----------



## GlamorganGuy (27 Aug 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I didn't learn to swim until I was in my 20s. My mother had been an excellent swimmer - she had swum for Manchester Schools as a girl in the 1920s - and was SO disappointed that I did not 'take' to it. I had lessons with school, my parents paid for me to have private lessons, I was never actually scared of the water BUT I never learnt to swim and gave up trying at the age of around 14/15.
> A combination of circumstances when I was in my early/mid 20s impelled me to 'try again'. I was working in a hospital which had an indoor heated pool available in the staff sports and social club, I was on-call for the long Easter weekend and I was planning to go out to work in the Middle East the next year. I had also found a book in the local library that assured readers that if they followed the instructions in it , they WOULD learn how to swim. It was mainly about breathing. I put the book, open at the appropriate page, in two sealed plastic bags and set off to the pool.
> 
> I will never forget discovering that I could swim. It was Good Friday and it was snowing outside but the pool had an all-over glass cover like a geodesic dome. Big flakes were coming lazily down as I actually swam - following the book's instructions - across half the breadth of the pool.
> ...



Thanks for your inspiring reply! I am also v short sighted which has done nothing for my confidence in water over the years! Really appreciate your response and I will keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## KnittyNorah (28 Aug 2022)

GlamorganGuy said:


> Thanks for your inspiring reply! I am also v short sighted which has done nothing for my confidence in water over the years! Really appreciate your response and I will keep you updated on my progress.



Yes, having thought about it many many times since that wonderful Easter weekend which I will never forget, my main barrier to swimming was definitely my dreadfully poor eyesight. In later years I would either wear contact lenses and goggles (this always for sea swimming), or go into a pool for gentle lengths wearing my glasses (with a rubber grippy thing so I wouldn't lose them even if they fell off).
Not been swimming for a few years now as I lived too long in hot climates to enjoy. or even tolerate, the clammy, chilly, chlorine-perfumed pools of the UK ... might go to Greece next year and enjoy some swimming in a more suitable environment!
I do hope you succeed in your quest - and even if you never become an 'expert' swimmer it doesn't mean you can't enjoy it! I was never a very good swimmer really but my goodness I enjoyed it!

ETA I have been stopped by pool attendants in the UK when going into the pool wearing my glasses. I ask them if they have regular sessions for the blind and visually impaired and if not, why are they discriminating against a disabled person? Sometimes they would mutter about 'glass' and I would ask if they thought the sort of glasses worn during sporting activities were actually _glass. _


----------



## Hebe (28 Aug 2022)

I was exactly the same about learning to ride a bike, didn’t really crack it until I was in my 40s. I still worry a bit about not being able to touch the bottom ground. I grew up in Cornwall, half way up a really steep hill with sailing at the bottom and school at the top, so I learned to swim at school but cycling just never happened. I have never to this day seen either of my parents on a bike, and I desperately wanted to set a different example for my daughter. Honestly, book some lessons, it will almost certainly be easier than you think, and it’s a great example to set your children because they will see that it’s important enough for you to learn too. Mr Hebe learned to swim as an adult, and I know that he gets as much joy from swimming with Hebe Jnr as I do from cycling with her. There are often swimming instructors who work out of smaller private pools as well as public pools, they should come up on an internet search. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## JtB (28 Aug 2022)

As a youngster I was a strong swimmer and while I was a student I even spent 4 years working as a part-time lifeguard. However I never learnt to swim front crawl. I’ve not swum regularly for many years and now that I’m retired I’m contemplating adult lessons. Does anyone have any experience of adult lessons to help swimmers develop specific swimming strokes?


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Aug 2022)

JtB said:


> As a youngster I was a strong swimmer and while I was a student I even spent 4 years working as a part-time lifeguard. However I never learnt to swim front crawl. I’ve not swum regularly for many years and now that I’m retired I’m contemplating adult lessons. Does anyone have any experience of adult lessons to help swimmers develop specific swimming strokes?


As you can swim, I’d perhaps suggest a tri-club that can work on your stroke. A swimming lesson is more likely to get you from non swimmer to swimmer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Aug 2022)

JtB said:


> As a youngster I was a strong swimmer and while I was a student I even spent 4 years working as a part-time lifeguard. However I never learnt to swim front crawl. I’ve not swum regularly for many years and now that I’m retired I’m contemplating adult lessons. *Does anyone have any experience of adult lessons to help swimmers develop specific swimming strokes?*



Yes. Like you I never learned front crawl. Years ago I had adult lessons to teach me that stroke but I never learned how to coordinate the breathing so I never really got it. I mean, I could do during lessons, for a while, but it took great concentration and I rarely got through a lesson without ending up choking at least once having inhaled the pool. It never became natural.

The instructor noticed that I had quite strong leg propulsion and was cheating by powering along with my legs while flailing my weedy arms aimlessly pretending to swim crawl. He made me swim with a float between my legs to concentrate on the arm/head stuff.


----------



## JtB (28 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yes. Like you I never learned front crawl. Years ago I had adult lessons to teach me that stroke but I never learned how to coordinate the breathing so I never really got it. I mean, I could do during lessons, for a while, but it took great concentration and I rarely got through a lesson without ending up choking at least once having inhaled the pool. It never became natural.
> 
> The instructor noticed that I had quite strong leg propulsion and was cheating by powering along with my legs while flailing my weedy arms aimlessly pretending to swim crawl. He made me swim with a float between my legs to concentrate on the arm/head stuff.



I used to notice (during my student job days) that people who glided effortlessly through the water tended to use their legs for stability only and they also created a wake in the water which enabled them to breath while their mouth was still just below the general waterline.


----------



## NorthernSky (30 Aug 2022)

yes , i learnt to swim when i was about 24. i was sent to the pool as a child for swimming lessons, had a bad experience and never went back!
missed out on a lot of fun as a kid while everyone else was swimming, i was sitting on the shore.
anyway, went to the local pool where they had adult swim lessons. started in the learner pool (1m max depth i think it was)
did all the usual, put your face in the water, blow, get used to is around your face, open your eyes under water. 
i got the breast stroke but my problem was i didn't want to breathe. i was trying to swim the length of the pool on one breath 
i honestly think it all clicked when they took us into the big, deep , over your head pool
i swam a length of it, and the more i swam in there the more i relaxed. the extra buoyancy really helped.
i just never looked back from then, taught myself the crawl next. again took a while to get the breathing but you get there.

it's like anything , the more you do it , the more you'll get over the fear. definitely something you'll want to be doing though, gofferit!


----------

